# check engine light 06 gto



## smoky (Sep 23, 2010)

ok i just got a 06 gto it has pacesetter longtube headers off road cats or pipes magnaflow back but the check engine light come on if you rest it its good for 2hrs then come back how can i fix this k,n air filter i had all ford my fist gto help me


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

You know you *NEED* a tune when you put headers on a car nowadays, don't you? Otherwise you're doing more harm than good.


----------



## smoky (Sep 23, 2010)

Poncho Dan said:


> You know you *NEED* a tune when you put headers on a car nowadays, don't you? Otherwise you're doing more harm than good.


just got it dont know if it was tune i just pick it up 2 day its fast lots of power think thats what it is he say it was done ?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

:willy:
What the????


----------



## smoky (Sep 23, 2010)

GM4life said:


> :willy:
> What the????


ok i just got the gto 2 days back it has 6800 miles on it i dont know a thing about gto i had all mustang 4.6


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

It was hard for me to read your post. Are you typing from a cell phone?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Borrow a scan tool, find out whats causing it, fix it.

/thread

Edit: I'm not sure if this is a bot or troll... maybe a little from Column A and a little from Column B? Don't know what would possess someone to purchase a car with an SES/MIL light on. :confused


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

smoky said:


> ok i just got the gto 2 days back it has 6800 miles on it i dont know a thing about gto i had all mustang 4.6


1. If you have a Mustang 4.6 you should know what you need to do for a header install.
2. If you don't know anything you shouldn't be modding the car in the first place

Long tubes, especially with catless mids will throw a CEL for the rear O2s. It will think you have a bad CAT. You need a tune to make the car run right for starters, and they can turn the rear O2 off and get rid of the CEL.


----------



## smoky (Sep 23, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> 1. If you have a Mustang 4.6 you should know what you need to do for a header install.
> 2. If you don't know anything you shouldn't be modding the car in the first place
> 
> Long tubes, especially with catless mids will throw a CEL for the rear O2s. It will think you have a bad CAT. You need a tune to make the car run right for starters, and they can turn the rear O2 off and get rid of the CEL.


i got it all done i did do the work it was done when i got car how can i turn off o2 it has no cats it cod is cat blow by i think 420 and 410 code for cat but has no cats on it were n,j can i get it tune


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Poncho Dan said:


> Don't know what would possess someone to purchase a car with an SES/MIL light on. :confused


I probably bought over 20 cars like that. Mechanics specials are the best way to make a quick buck.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> 1. If you have a Mustang 4.6 you should know what you need to do for a header install.
> 2. If you don't know anything you shouldn't be modding the car in the first place
> 
> Long tubes, especially with catless mids will throw a CEL for the rear O2s. It will think you have a bad CAT. * You need a tune to make the car run right for starters, and they can turn the rear O2 off and get rid of the CEL.*
> ...



Dude, you quoted the answer to your own question. :willy:


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Dude I don't know. Every time it says Check Engine, I open the hood and look at the engine and the light is still on afterwards.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Poncho Dan said:


> Dude I don't know. Every time it says Check Engine, I open the hood and look at the engine and the light is still on afterwards.


Dan, 
You didn't check it _HARD_ enough! :rofl:

Larry


----------

